# Embroidery Foam question



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

Hey just had a quick question. I see that some embroidery sites sell 2mm thick "Embroidery Foam" and my local crafts store sells 2mm thick craft foam. Is there any differences between these two foams? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't believe so...we use Hobby Lobby craft foal all of the time.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I've always been told that they are different and only use embroidery foam. No one has ever explained the difference though. Call a place that sells embroidery foam and ask them what's different.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Craft foam can be more "crumbly" and may not cut as clean.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The foams are not the same - but the craft ones I find to be cheaper. It has been by experience that the craft ones do not seperate as easily when you use a run stitch to cut it. If I have a color I need in the craft stuff - I get a small razor and correct the problem. I have found the end result to be the same. It is more about endcapping your letters and shape, having a good foundation to hold the foam, and adding enough density to cover. The heat gun to sink the foam does not hurt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have used both, the craft foams dont cut off as clean.


----------



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the quick response. I will run a test with the craft foam and post an image and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

Here is how the hat came out using the craft foam from a local craft store. I haven't touched it up. this is straight off the machine. thank you.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i am also new to puffy foam. here is my question, do i always need to run a heat gun over them ? mine turn out ok but not like the mass produced ones i see. how do they make those so tight and solid ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure what the big guys use - but a heat gun will sink the foam and draw in the stitches. The hat looks good and a little heat will finish it off nicely. Foam works the best on a stiff backing - it looks like the hat is one that is now with a stiff backing - so if you do heat - watch out for that hat material.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

has anyone tried putting the cap through a screen print dryer?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

JAF said:


> has anyone tried putting the cap through a screen print dryer?


That is the best(fast) way! Gas dryer works best


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

mytheral said:


> Here is how the hat came out using the craft foam from a local craft store. I haven't touched it up. this is straight off the machine. thank you.


Nice job! did you do the inside or the outside first


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Good question never thought to ask which came first - about the dryer - gas - never tried that - you are not referring to gas clothes dryer are you?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

idonaldson said:


> Good question never thought to ask which came first - about the dryer - gas - never tried that - you are not referring to gas clothes dryer are you?


No. Screen print dryer, but hey, that's an idea.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we heat gun them


----------



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

> Nice job! did you do the inside or the outside first


Laid the white, then yellow then blue. using 2mm thick foam on the yellow and blue


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

uote]
Can you use thicker foam than that? I am looking to get a few hats made How much?


----------



## mytheral (May 16, 2011)

i have tried making the yellow 2mm and the blue 3mm but it came out looking "messy" 2mm on both has seemed to be the best bet. and i appreciate the offer but my company doesn't offer embroidery services. We have a machine obviously but the focus of our company is not mainly embroidery. sorry.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

ohh ok I just need maybe 12 hats if anyone else can do it?


----------



## sewmean (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice hat! Congrats


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

gotshirts2ink said:


> ohh ok I just need maybe 12 hats if anyone else can do it?


you will have better luck with a new thread than with hijacking one.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

embroidery foam is 
'denser' than craft foam, means it doesn't compress as much as craft foam when stitched.
cuts 'cleaner' from the needle penetrations than craft foam.
holds it shape better, giving a nicer lofted look compared to craft foam.

This is my experience.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

gotshirts2ink said:


> ohh ok I just need maybe 12 hats if anyone else can do it?


We do 3D contract embroidery. PM me if you still need the work done. We're in the Houston area.


----------



## MaximumGraphics (Jan 9, 2009)

bungy said:


> embroidery foam is
> 'denser' than craft foam, means it doesn't compress as much as craft foam when stitched.
> cuts 'cleaner' from the needle penetrations than craft foam.
> holds it shape better, giving a nicer lofted look compared to craft foam.
> ...


Hello I noticed you have the Happy 1201 was interested in purchasing this machine, what is your opinion on this machine and the quality? I am looking to mostly do caps and also 3d puff embroidery.
thanks in advance


----------

